# Glossary of Technical Terms  (Mining and Geology)



## hangseng (21 April 2011)

I have found this (amongst others) of great assistance over the years and I am often asked the definition of technical terms and acronyms for mining, geology, construction, engineering and project management. This is specific to mining and geology and applicable to all mining resources stocks.

I hope you will find this useful when reading company reports and presentations that often can be confusing if the terms aren't understood.


*The Australasian Institute of Mining and Metallurgy (The AusIMM)* 
Represents over 10,300 professionals working in the global minerals industry.


source: http://www.ausimm.com.au/content/default.aspx?ID=109

Links to be found there, some free others pay for:

*Glossary of technical terms  *
As a resource for mining professionals The AusIMM has compiled the following links to dictionaries and glossaries available on the web and in print.

Online mining dictionary

Mining Dictionary (InfoMine, USA) 
Association for Geographic Information Dictionary (University of Edinburgh, UK) 
Online glossary of mining terms (international)

Mining Glossary (Rich River Exploration Ltd, Canada) 
GPS in Mining (Modular Mining Systems Inc) 
Glossary of Mining Terms (The Northern Miner, USA) 
Glossary of Geology 
Glossary of Mining Terminology (Rocks and Minerals, USA) 
Glossary of Mining Terms – Coal related (Kentucky Coal Education, USA) 
Glossary of Mining Terms (Due North Resources, Canada) 
Glossary of Mining Terms used in mid 1800's (Genuki, UK)
Online glossary of mining terms (Australian)

Mining Glossary (AngloGold Ashanti) 
Opal Mining Glossary (Lightning Ridge Information) 
Regolith Glossary 
Glossary of Mining Terms (Department of Primary Industry, Fisheries and Mines, Northern Territory Government) 
Publications

Dictionary of Mining, Mineral, and Related Terms
Publisher: AGI
Editor: American Geological Institute
Year: 1997
No of pages: 656 pages


----------



## burglar (21 April 2011)

hangseng said:


> ... I hope you will find this useful when reading company reports and presentations that often can be confusing if the terms aren't understood.




Hi HS,

Thank you for this. It is rivetting and I will visit these sites again!


----------

